# Did Mendelssohn write an opera worth listening to?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Just curious, but I've been exploring Mendelssohn a bit lately and was wondering if any of the (4?) operas he wrote was worth listening to, or are recorded on cd someplace?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You may already know this,* Manok*, but there is some of his operas on youtube. I notice some have been taken down. But this one is still there, highlights from_ Die Hochzeit des Camacho_ -






I honestly did not know Mendelssohn did opera.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I wasn't aware that Mendelssohn had written any operas, either. Some more exploring to do . . .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd be tempted to check out the last one that he wrote in 1829 (actually described as a liederspiel) - I just wonder whether the earlier ones, especially the first two, lack sufficient individuality to be of more than cursory interest due to his young age? Pity he didn't live to really get cracking on Die Loreley, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like he has three operas, but apparently none on DVD and rare to find on CD.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got Camacho's Wedding. It was the only one of his operas that was performed in his lifetime. An early work. It's got some good tunes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting article about Mendelssohn and opera. One quote from the article:



> With his sister, Fanny, Felix discussed the possibility of writing an opera based on the Nibelungenlied.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about this one:








www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VQ6U2I/


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a list of Mendelssohn's operas here (7 total).


----------

